# 88 dodge ram van, b250 power steering pressure line



## Lee Larson (Mar 27, 2020)

Does anyone know where to find 1988 dodge ram b250 power steering pressure line? Oreily, autozone, bumber to bumper, and other places dont carry? Has anyone had to use a generic line, or know how to jerry rig one, a hose shop will charge 100 dollars to make one because they know you cant find them. . .


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Mar 27, 2020)

Whats your VIN? I can help. Some power steering lines can be made by hydraulic, or other specialty shops. But this line should be available somewhere out there.


----------



## Lee Larson (Mar 27, 2020)

2b6hb23y1jk178076


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Mar 27, 2020)

Here it is I think. NAPA part # NPS 72163. Also on ebay, Power Steering Pressure Hose NAPA/POWER STEERING HOSES-NPS 72163 | eBay - https://www.ebay.com/itm/Power-Steering-Pressure-Hose-NAPA-POWER-STEERING-HOSES-NPS-72163-/274118527492


----------



## Lee Larson (Mar 27, 2020)

Man thank you so much! We went 12 different places, even trying to get a custom one made, this van has been such a hassel. Iv had it over 6 months and just one thing after another


----------



## Lee Larson (Mar 28, 2020)

The part should arive april 6th, again i really appreciate it


----------

